# 91 Sentra B13 Wont start!



## moses408 (Aug 25, 2011)

After unhooking the MSD ignition that didn't work for some reason, my car won't start! There is spark going to each plug and i just replaced the fuel filter. Everything turns, it just won't start...


----------



## LSDisk0 (Dec 8, 2011)

moses408 said:


> After unhooking the MSD ignition that didn't work for some reason, my car won't start! There is spark going to each plug and i just replaced the fuel filter. Everything turns, it just won't start...


Is it slow at trying to turn over or is it quick?


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Got injector pulse?


----------



## Jarredsx (May 2, 2012)

I have a 91 SE-R and im having the same problem. It was driving fine. Parked it for 30min and when I came back it wouldnt start. Turns over at regular speed, just not cranking. Got spark and fuel pressure. Injectors not firing. The injectors are also good.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm not finding much of a diagnostic chart for injector pulse. The FSM page Mitchells brings up only says to check the harness between the ECM and the injectors. 

Do any injectors fire? I saw something in a Google search that states the PCM has a separate driver for 1/2 and 3/4. 

Will it run on starting fluid?


----------



## Jarredsx (May 2, 2012)

I will try starter fluid tomarow when I get off


----------



## Jarredsx (May 2, 2012)

I got it to start. For me it turned out to be a loose plug on the intake manifold. Dont know the name of the peice but its a brown plug on the passanger side of intake just over the power steering pump and beside the oil filter.


----------

